# gas stations



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

ok,I do a couple of gas statiosn by my house.I dotn not have a contract its just liek 50 backs cash thing on the spot,well last night we got a 3 inch storm in chicago.and the owner called me at around 10 pm when i was going out to plow the strom was pretty much over he was liek no i dotn need it ill call you early in morning and see how it is then.I told him call early cause its comon sense to ahve it doen before you open,well i was out plowing till about 5 am this morning and i had already sent my other guy home. he calls me at liek 830 am and wakes me up and is liek ok i need it done im liek well ok well ill be there in a bit because as i told him ealry inthe season contracts always are my first job,so its around 10 and he calls again ands starts giving me all thsi b.s liek its not my fault ur crew was sleepign this morning,and i m liek ok this stops here,you want it done call me early not 9 am. I was out till 6 am sir and I'm not gonna roll outta bed jsut because you decided you want it done right now,i was very not rudse about this and i told him i will be there before one ....that was that and it got doen it jsut made me upset because i called him again last night and made sure it was ok and he said yes.im not worried hes not a valued customer,inthe summer i hodl all 3 of his accounts for landscping and hes always late paying me so he wants my time hes gonn ahave to wait if he dont want to sign a contract


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*gas station suck*

Ive got three. I take that back i had three yesterday moring after being out for 7 hour i stopped in early on one station, before they called low and behod as im talking to the clerk some jamoke starts plowing the lot my number is on a card 2ft from me as im watching this guy plow any ways i told the owner to shove it it aint worth the time or the money gas station have no allegience to snow removal contractors no matter how good you are. The other guy same deal last week same bull that you had told him to stick it too

Say goodbye you dont need the agrivation By the way were are you in il..


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I can add a funny story about a gas station. It's 9am and I've been plowing since 11:30 the night before. I stop in a gas station that looks like it hasn't been plowed all night. Keep in mind we got about 8 inches that storm. The owner (I'm assuming)was having his three lackeys shovel, yes I said SHOVEL, the gas station parking lot and entranceways. This station was not your small, two pump, pull up on either side, gas station. It was fairly large. Not to mention they were on a two lane highway in which the township plows pushed everything to their side. 

Well, get this, they start shoveling the snow right in front of my plow. I guess the figured they could save a bit of work by shoveling in front of my plow and I would drive off and move it for them. 

The one guy watches me get into my truck (I was outside checking fluid levels and such). I start the truck up. He moves to were I can see him and starts directing me where he wants the snow to go! Not to mention he couldn't speak a word of English. I raised the plow up, rolled my window down, told him a few nice words (of which I'm sure he didn't understand), kindly gestured that he was #1 in my book, and then took off. He just looked at me, put his arms in the air, and shook his head. I guess he thought I was rude.

I MEAN COME ON! I didn't see his boss taking a couple bucks off of the bill, no sir-ree. Cheapskates!!!!!!!! Get a plow contractor, lord knows there are plenty of us around!


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

*another gas station nightmare*

So my first accoutn I got this year was a Texaco station. Gave the guy my card one day, told him $45(was way too low but didn't know pricing back then) so he calls me that first storm back in Dec. As I didn't have my plow on yet, I call my buddy to do it. I call the gas station owner back and tell him I'll be there around 9 pm. So we get there, I shovel around cover while my buddy starts plowing. BSing with the manager, he gives me heads up others have been plowing for $60, that what he'll give me. Cool, thank you, yada yada yada. Takes a little over an hour for my buddy, we get paid and leave. 
Calls me agian the next day after it snowed, about 3pm, tells me he wants me there at 6. I tell him I'll try, but no promised. So we get there around 9:30, I shovel a little, around covers and whatnot. My buddy tells me he's aright, so I go home and hit the sack. The next morning there are 3 messages from him about all the trouble he had with the lot. So I call him and he tells me he and his partner were there for 3 1/2 hours because the owner has them breaking ice so the gas truck can deliver the fuel. 
I dont' know why they didn't refuse, as he was already paid, but I go and try to talk to the guy, saying how their extra work deserves extra money. Starts yelling down my throat about this is what he gets for being a nice guy. Then goes on how the lot looks terrible(as if it's supposed to be black after 12 hours of cars and county trucks splashing). So I tell him to forget about this time, but next time I'll plow for $60 up to an hour, then the price goes $75 and hour. He tells me where to go, and I decide it's not even worth geting load about. 
Must be something about the fumes...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

thunder,I live in addison, i had three of this guys statiosn one you may know right onthe corner of Grand ave and manhiem rd in franklin park right bu ohare,but tis good to know that im not the only one in this boat,IM SICK OF IT MAN im only making 45 bucks a pop and im making liek 35 bucks a pop off drive ways comon ,i didnt knwo pricing that well when i started out but im glad i found this site!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Spell check!!!!!!! 
I've got 8 gas stations that I plow. The first time I plowed them, the owner kept calling me asking when I'm going to get the next one done. I told him that we would get to them as soon as possible and the next time he called, he would be finding someone else. Needless to say, he stopped calling.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

lol,as always good info from the boss


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I stopped reading the first post half way through " liek " every other word ?  ?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> *I stopped reading the first post half way through " liek " every other word ?  ? *


Atleast someone agrees.:waving:


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*spell check!!!!*

Hey, folks *IF YOU WANT TO REPLY TO A THREAD* 
Please use spell check.....it not that hard to click on 

its time to grow up, be professional here!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

rainair said:


> Hey, folks *IF YOU WANT TO REPLY TO A THREAD*
> Please use spell check.....it not that hard to click on
> 
> its time to grow up, be professional here!


before you go giving others a hard time maybe you might want to use it to. it's, it's not that hard. not, it not that hard.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Not much use going after ptllandscapeIL. He was last here on Feb 15, '04.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Someone looking to gain more posts???

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm working on getting 6 more gas stations this year. They're not fun to plow but quick easy money. payup


----------

